# Darko's monster game



## J-MAC (Jan 26, 2003)

Darko today scored 37 points, grabbed 9 rebounds and dished out 9 assists, narrowly missing a 3-D.

<A HREF="http://www.fiba.com/fs_main.asp"> link </A>

go to the Hemofarm score


----------



## Reznor (Jan 17, 2003)

*Ah...Darko...*

Probably the best line he ever had in his career. 

Alrite so the opponent was Skonto of Riga (Latvia), but check out this line....

37 pts, 17/19 FG, 3/4 FT, 9 rbs, 9 as, 1 to, 2 st.
1 rbs and 1 as short of a triple double...not bad for a kid.

Hemofarm smashed Skonto 124-77... 

boxscore 

Hey...while ur out there. check out the line of Milan Topic. 10 rbs, 10 as but...only 7 pts! The whole team scored 124 pts, and poor Topic wasn't able to reach 10 for a TD...and he only played 14 minutes!!!


----------



## Reznor (Jan 17, 2003)

*oops...*

sorry for the double post...
when I started to write it was clear. 

feel free to take it off if u think it should.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: oops...*



> Originally posted by <b>Reznor</b>!
> sorry for the double post...
> when I started to write it was clear.
> 
> feel free to take it off if u think it should.


*[No problem, I merged the threads  ]

JGKoblenz*


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: Ah...Darko...*



> Originally posted by <b>Reznor</b>!
> Hemofarm smashed Skonto 124-77...


Next week Hemofarm will play with Lietuvos Rytas in Vilnius. Rytas needs victory by 12 points to qualify cause they lost in Vrsac by 11. And then Darko didnt play, so now it will be even more harder to win, not considering that we need 12 points margine. But the thing is that Rytas was in crisis then and now seems it is over. Im thrilled to see future NBA player in start of his career with my own eyes and also in very decisive game.

Just one more thing. Its a pity that you cant see the play of Arvydas Macijauskas, who is at his best now, but plays in loosers league. If he played in Euroleague, someone from NBA should notice his progress.


----------



## Desert Nomad (Jul 15, 2002)

Yeah, how is Macijauskas doing? He was listed at nbadraftreport.com a couple years ago, but seems to have been forgotten now. You can't be too bad if your voted MVP of the Lithuanian League.
By the way, how is that draft pick for the Spurs who got in that bad accident about a year ago? I remember now! Robertas Javtokas or something like that.


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Desert Nomad</b>!
> Yeah, how is Macijauskas doing? He was listed at nbadraftreport.com a couple years ago, but seems to have been forgotten now. You can't be too bad if your voted MVP of the Lithuanian League.


Well, he wasnt ready for NBA then, but now he is doing whatever he wants. Hes excellent 3pt shooter, hitting more than 50% of them always. Hes shooting 98% from the line and hes going there not for two times but 6-10 in a game. Ramunas Siskauskas was always considered as the team leader, but younger Macas went straight from being 6th player to team leader. If 2 years ago or last year, he was just a good young prospect with great perimeter shot, now hes developed into team's leader. Outside shooting remains his main instrument, but he can also drive through two or more defenders. And if he does so, its obviously two points or foul. Also if he strugles in start of game, he turns to helper for others. Like this week in game with PAOK, he had just 9 points in first half and 1/5 3pt, but then he started to pick up rebounds and dish assists also with good defence (4 steals). And I dont remember any game when he strugled for 40 minutes, this game wasnt different. He finished with 31 points, 5/10 total 3pt, 3/4 2pt, 10/10 FT, 8 rebs and 3 assists. As SG for NBA, I think everyone considers him too small (193 cm), but the world will see him in this September Euro2003. Hes gonna be a leader of our NT also I think, not looking that hes young and havent played in NT before. 



> By the way, how is that draft pick for the Spurs who got in that bad accident about a year ago? I remember now! Robertas Javtokas or something like that.


Hes rehabilitating after that accident. If earlier the question was: will he ever come back? now it is: when will he come back? Hes in San Antonio right now, there doctors are examing his leg, but media says that everything is allright and he could come back this year (not season, but year). He wasnt complete player before the accident, so theres a big doubt how he will look like now. His main power of the game was jump (dunked 360 cm basket in All-Star weekend). He had more points by dunks in games than by normal shooting. He couldnt shoot from 4 metres or further and his FT was afwul. But his dunks were so tremendous and monster, that they crushed opponents and his team was always in psychological leading with such dunks. Also he was good in defence, hes mobile and not stiff, so he collected rebounds and blocks. I think he is working with his shooting now and if his jump remain such good like it was before, he still could be Top-center in Europe. I dont know about NBA, maybe hes too small for C there, but people say that after accident he is 212 (he was 208 before).


----------



## Chef (Nov 24, 2002)

> 37 pts, 17/19 FG, 3/4 FT, 9 rbs, 9 as, 1 to, 2 st.


Those stats are inflated. 17/19 FG?? come on, I guess he was defended very hard


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Chef</b>!
> 
> Those stats are inflated. 17/19 FG?? come on, I guess he was defended very hard


Troy Ostler defended Darko, and Ostler himself had 33 points on 12/17 2pt. It seems both guys were concentrating just to offence


----------



## Reznor (Jan 17, 2003)

> Hes rehabilitating after that accident. If earlier the question was: will he ever come back? now it is: when will he come back?


Good to hear R. Javtokas will be back. As far as I remember he was very seriously injured back then...

I believe Rytas will beat Hemofarm. Rytas is a very good home team, and Hemofarm is a very bad road team. The 11 point loss in Vrasc is a huge achivement for Rytas. most teams were defeated there by 20+, and that's how Hemofarm got good rankings so far. I believe many Euroleague teams can lose in Vrasc. but...that's history now.

If Rytas win by 12 or more both them and Hemofarm will advance (Unless some we'll see some VERY shocking results in the other games). 

The 8 teams in the next round will be:
Unics, Akademic Sofia (very nice team..but no bench at all), Porto or Dijon (the winner of the game between the two in Porto will decide the qualifier), Hemofarm, Prokom Trefl. 

the other 3 will come from Ventspils, Rytas, Aris or HaPoel TA (The last two will meet in Sofia, after FIBA banned the game from Israel due to the situation. HaPoel need a 12 pt win to get the first place. if they lose, 99% they are out so the last 3 qualifiers will be Vent, Rytas and Aris).


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

Aris is not the same team without Solomon. If they reach the F4 they will have a chance, given that Solomon will be allowed to play again. Otherwise they don't stand a chance. Unfortunately for them they realy heavily on their play-maker.


----------



## Reznor (Jan 17, 2003)

Rytas lost at home to Hemofarm by 1 pt (Milicic - 10 pts - 5/9 FG, 2 rbs and 4 fouls in ...14 min.). Ventspils lost to Prokom.

which means...Aris is in the QF... 

HaPoel Tel Aviv will b there as well if they win Aris by 1 pt. in case they lose Rytas and Ventspils , most likely, will join the top 6 teams despite their loss.


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Reznor</b>!
> Rytas lost at home to Hemofarm by 1 pt (Milicic - 10 pts - 5/9 FG, 2 rbs and 4 fouls in ...14 min.)


Game was very tough, not very beautiful but interesting. Hefofarm deserved the win more, they were first team to stop Macijauskas this season, who scored first points just in 3rd quarter. 

About Milicic. His first 2-3 minutes were very active but unlucky, but then he stole the ball, made a block and scored 10 points in a row. It was 3:9, and then 13:11 with his super offense. But he got 3 quick fouls, really stupid ones and had to sit all second quarter. In 3rd's quarter start he received 4th foul and sit out till the end, because team didnt need him in the end (more experienced players were playing in crunch time and there was no need for real center, Rytas used small lineup). The way he scored those 10 points in 3 minutes was so simple (it seemed that he isnt 17 years old kid, but player who plays basketball for 17 years), he showed great moves in the paint and also he was more quicker than Rytas centers.


----------



## AleksandarN (Jul 9, 2002)

Here is the recap of game

http://www.nebl.com/index.php?fuseaction=news.view&id=190&PHPSESSID=06e6e573eab8dc318a039a4e85a2fc00


----------



## Genjuro (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Zalgirinis</b>!
> 
> it seemed that he isnt 17 years old kid, but player who plays basketball for 17 years


Actually, it is not so sure that he is 17 years old. A member of F.C.Barcelona's staff talked with Darko's family and supposely they told him that Milicic was 19 years old (during the war the official date of birth was destroyed, so it was easy to make up the age). Anyway, I don't know if it is true.


----------

